# received Feb. throwdown prize( Q-VIEW )



## davidhef88 (Mar 24, 2012)

I wasn't sure which prize I was going to get.  Would have been very happy with either one.  My mail man dropped off a box on my front steps today went out to get it and saw it was from Todd.   www.amazenproducts.com   What a great prize!!  Two pounds each of hickory, cherry, maple, and oak, a torch tip, and the AMNPS.  Not only that, a personalized note from Todd congratulating me.  Todd you are truly the class act everyone on here says you are.  Thanks for being a sponsor and putting up such a great prize.  I cant wait you use my new toy.  I know I have a quality product by everyones reviews of it on here.  Thanks again to all the great members on here that voted for me.  I never thought I would win with all the talanted competition I was up against.  Had alot of fun doing this and cant wait for the next one.  THANKS AGAIN TODD AND EVERYONE AT SMF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 24, 2012)

Cool....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      Todds the man..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 24, 2012)

The prize is well deserved!

Now, get crackin' and smoke something!!!

Congrats!!!

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 24, 2012)

Enjoy it and  well done  Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 24, 2012)

You are going to love that smoker a lot.


----------



## alelover (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 27, 2012)

Outstanding prize!! Now what you going to smoke?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 27, 2012)

Very cool!!!

:biggrin:

When is the next throwdown?


----------



## tim202 (Mar 28, 2012)

Congrats David !!!!! Your going to love the AMNPS !!!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## 1beezer (Mar 28, 2012)

The AMNPS is da bomb and so is Todd. Congrats :)


----------

